# Is My Overclocking Safe ???



## Sooraj_digit (Jul 29, 2008)

i have overcloked my cpu Pentium(Prescott) 133*22=2.93Ghz to 155*22=3.41Ghz with max. temp upto 48 C without any conflicts till date for 3 months. Am I under safe position or should i reduce it?? Can any one tell me the limit of overclocking and cons. of overclocking


----------



## casanova (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not an overclocker but you have answered yourself. 3 months is a big time and you have noticed its stability. So you look in a safe position


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

Is good....how are you putting your CPU under load..????


----------



## smithsande (Jul 30, 2008)

*Troubleshooting Hardware*

Computer Hardware problems are usually the easiest type of problems to solve. 
The trick, as with all troubleshooting ventures.Computer hardware problems are less common than software problems.

--------------
smithsande
social media marketing


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

@sooraj, stable temperature doesn't mean that it's a good overclock. 

Run utilites like superpi and other stress tests for couple of hours. If they does not return any errors, your overclocking is good one.

If superpi fails to calculate pi to 32M. it means that you processor is unable to handle floating point instructions properly and that will result in data corruption. SO, reduce the speed by 5-10 MHz and try again.


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

Everest Lava has good stress utilities..try those.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Jul 31, 2008)

i have done all the benchmarkings with more 5 Mhz increase with stability i am worried about temp. what's the max. temp and frequency which my cpu can withstand 
Processor info: x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1 GenuineIntel on LGA 775 socket


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

60 should be okay. but 70 will be hot.

apply some thermal paste to keep the temperature down.

any thing in 50's is good.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Jul 31, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 60 should be okay. but 70 will be hot.
> 
> apply some thermal paste to keep the temperature down.
> 
> any thing in 50's is good.


 
I'll take your advise.Thanks to all


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

+1


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Jul 31, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> +1


 
Didn't got you


----------

